# Missing entry in run.dll



## DBoogie (Apr 22, 2005)

when i restart my computer i get an error message on my desktop
Rundll (Error in boln.dll) Missing entry and also i have a desktop search
window that pops up out of my toolbar. Please help!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You have a leftover from some malware, but may have more

SpywareBlaster 3.3 http://majorgeeks.com/download2859.html
AdAware SE 1.05 http://www.majorgeeks.com/download506.html
SpyBot V1.4 http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html
MS AntiSpy - http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-fca2f2c6f0cc/MicrosoftAntiSpywareInstall.exe

DL them (they are free), install them, *check each for their 
definition updates* and then run AdAware and Spybot, fixing anything 
they say.

In SpywareBlaster - Always enable all protection after updates
In SpyBot - After an update run immunize

Do these and reboot before the next step.

Then get HiJack This http://thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe - double click the DL file
And let it extract to its default folder C:\Program FIles\HiJackThis, run it from there, *DO NOT fix* anything, post the log here.


----------



## DBoogie (Apr 22, 2005)

Do not know how to post the log and or Copy paste! (beginner)


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Open the log in notepad

EDIT - SELECT ALL
EDIT - COPY

Then come to this message, and in the quick reply box click in the white space and then EDIT - PASTE


----------



## DBoogie (Apr 22, 2005)

McAfee AVERT Stinger Version 2.5.3 built on Mar 1 2005

Copyright (C) 2005 Networks Associates Technology, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Virus data file v1000 created on Mar 1 2005.

Ready to scan for 53 viruses, trojans and variants.



Scan initiated on Sat Apr 23 14:37:21 2005

Number of clean files: 140231
Problem solved thanks MFDnSC!
Got help from microsoft tech support.


----------



## dobbelina (Apr 5, 2005)

That is not a logfile from hijackthis.....


----------

